# Hello Everyone.On my way for the big step.



## dani.k (Feb 23, 2020)

Hello CT. I am Konstantinos from Greece.I am 29 years old and recently,after a lot of thinking and mind-process decided that it is time to follow my passion and become a chef.
To make it clear I know it wont be easy, i know it is a decision that needs nerves of steel, I will have to sacrifice a lot but i feel that this is something that lights my fire making me wanna go straight for it,without if's and or's.

I have an experience from demanding jobs as i have worked in crowdy bars during summer seasons,im sure this says a lot to some of you.So, to start i was thinking of a culinary school but i think that was an idea I abbandoned pretty soon.The reason was from the one hand the high-cost and from the other that i am not sure that in my age i have the ability to "spend'( i know it sounds bad,not sure its the right word) 4 or more years studying again. I was thinking of the choice studying alongside with working in a restaurant but im not very sure how this is gonna work.Even though I have not left this idea completely.

That was the reason i went straight for the job,I worked for a little time as a cook in my military service and after that i started applying to restaurants I aesthtically like, for a job.In my applies I made it clear that i am an amateur willing to work even if that means starting from the bottom and building with hard work my way up. I got some positive answers but this whole covid issue paused this for a while. That did not discourage me at all, I took advantage of the situation for self-teaching, purchased books that friends of mine suggested me and many more i found in some threads in here. If needed I can list them later because for sure i am gonna need help in where to start from etc. I started practising my knife skills,learning for cooking basics,got some online courses and generally helping myself get in a kitchen simulation 

In general i love the concept working in a kitchen that appreciates fresh ingredients,i love restaurants respecting pure products with respect in nature. 

That is in general my story.I would really love to read some answers,advices even thoughts about all of these.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

Good luck, I would try and absorb as much theoretical knowledge as you can right now. I'm not sure if the job market will be better or worse for culinary after this is all done.


----------



## dani.k (Feb 23, 2020)

Hello Seoul Food.Yes i think thats the right thing to do now.You know when i started with this idea i was thinking that i am old enough for this etc,but i think i am doing pretty well with all this cooking theory.
I wish everyone comes stronger after this,i mean in a human way because the financial crisis will be even bigger even than this of 2008.


----------

